# Llama's new health problem



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

hi all,
it's been a while, but let's just say that Llama's health has been lousy. our latest issue is one that began directly after the spay: she soils herself a little every day, by which I mean that it's like she gets some poop on her bum, as if she can't hold it. she goes potty fine otherwise and this is really uncontrollable soiling at this point. also, we did get her anal glands expressed, so it's not that.

any ideas what it can be? she'll go to the vet soon, but I'd love to get some opinions!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that Llama is having some issue after the spay. I have never had girl dogs so I don't know much. And I have only heard of urinary incontinence. 

I hope someone here knows the reason behind that and that your vet has a solution to that.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

A new one on me, too. Leakage in humans is often linked to a high fat diet, i believe? Or could there have been some nerve damage during the spay? Perhaps until you know, management is the answer - I have found having baby wipes and nappy sacks to hand very helpful when dealing with soiling issues.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*fracturedcircle*: I was hoping you would resurface, but of course with better news! I am sorry to hear of this distressing turn of events. I have not heard of other than urinary leakage in spayed females. Is she on any medication which might be a factor here? Gosh, I really hope the vet can offer some encouragement. Glad to hear from you, sure wish it were an easier and happier time for you and dear Llama! I hope Vlada is doing well, and Llama soon will be too.:hug:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Fracturedcircle we have missed you. I am so sorry to hear that Llama is having this trouble. I am not familiar with the issue and hope the vet can offer you a solution.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice to see you again! Sorry Llama is having problems. I have heard of incontinence after a spay, but have never experienced it. Hopefully the vet will have some answers. Keep us posted.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Sorry your baby is having issues. i have heard the incontinence is more common in dogs neutered young. The younger the more common. I had my bitch spayed at 8yrs and is doing well in that department but shes having other health issues going on.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

oddly enough, the problem went away on its own.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

http://gyazo.com/302bd449c6db55004f8ddbec8674f26f


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank Heavens!!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

That is truly wonderful news. Very cute picture. Hopefully things will calm down for you now.


----------

